# Ayer me dio una sobredosis de heroina y respondo preguntas



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Ayer me dio una sobredosis un poco fea a la tarde,tuvo que venir la ambulancia y todo


----------



## paketazo (10 Abr 2022)

Nada nuevo para el burbujo medio... De lunes a viernes coca para afianzar bien el remo, y los fines de semana, caballo para relajar.


----------



## fluffy (10 Abr 2022)

Pero no te habías quitado? 
No tenías una hija? Ni siquiera por ella te vas a quitar?


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Pero no te habías quitado?
> No tenías una hija? Ni siquiera por ella te vas a quitar?



Solo me doy un homenaje una vez al mes,además era medio gramo a medias,no era mucha cantidad,para semejante zaborrazo que me metió.


----------



## Martixen (10 Abr 2022)

Las clenchas solo a partir de la cena que si no sientan mal.
Es de primero de drogadictos.


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Andando se me pasó,los de la ambulancia querían chutarme naloxona y yo que no


----------



## Ordel (10 Abr 2022)

Que edad tienes, desde cuando llevas consumiendo, como te iniciaste, que drogas más has probado, crees que se puede de dejar cuando uno quiera?


Todo eso son mis preguntas


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Inyectada


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Ordel dijo:


> Que edad tienes, desde cuando llevas consumiendo, como te iniciaste, que drogas más has probado, crees que se puede de dejar cuando uno quiera?
> 
> 
> Todo eso son mis preguntas



Empecé con los porros y speed de muy joven,luego cuando empecé a trabajar coca,a los 30 probé la heroina fumada y de ahí pasé a chutarme,ahora tengo 39 años.he estado limpio 2 años y medio.ya no estoy enganchado, pillo una vez al mes


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Muchísima,igual con la coca.


----------



## Orooo (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Me quede frito para las 11 y me despertado a las 8,sin resaca ni nada,eso es lo bueno del caballo


----------



## fluffy (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Solo me doy un homenaje una vez al mes,además era medio gramo a medias,no era mucha cantidad,para semejante zaborrazo que me metió.



Estar quitado del todo no es darse un homenaje al mes.
Si al final vas a palmarla por culpa de la heroína, mejor ya, que cuanto más tiempo pase más crecerá y por tanto sufrirá tu hija.


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Yo por lo menos si,aunque voy rapao al 11


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Ayer me dio una sobredosis un poco fea a la tarde,tuvo que venir la ambulancia y todo



Por qué te drogas?


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Porque soy gilipollas así de claro.tambien hago deporte.y como sano.


----------



## Conde Duckula (10 Abr 2022)

Ánimo, estoy seguro de que serás capaz de dejarlo del todo.
Este aviso tómatelo en serio.


----------



## Santolin (10 Abr 2022)

Maldita escoria


----------



## Iuris Tantum (10 Abr 2022)

A la gente que consume heroína ¿Se le nota siempre?

O ¿en tu caso y en el de tus conocidos podéis pasar desapercibidos y no parecer ni lo más mínimo que la chutais?


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Maldita escoria



Ahora me llevo a mi hija a desayunar por ahi


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> A la gente que consume heroína ¿Se le nota siempre?
> 
> O ¿en tu caso y en el de tus conocidos podéis pasar desapercibidos y no parecer ni lo más mínimo que la chutais?



Yo como trabajo,salgo a correr y solo me chuto una vez al mes no se me nota,hace años si se me notaba mas,alguien que se chuta todos los dias ,se le nota


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Que va,tengo una hija de 1 año.no me lo puedo permitir


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Además con lo mal que se pasa de mono,ya se donde esta mi tope,nunca dos días seguidos


----------



## su IGWT (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Que va,tengo una hija de 1 año.no me lo puedo permitir



Como se lleva a desayunar x ahi a un bebe de 1 año?


----------



## Euler (10 Abr 2022)

Lo siento, tío. Espero que estés mejor.
No te digo nada, porque tú ya te has dicho todo.


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

su IGWT dijo:


> Como se lleva a desayunar x ahi a un bebe de 1 año?



Bien,llevo biberon


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Ánimo, estoy seguro de que serás capaz de dejarlo del todo.
> Este aviso tómatelo en serio.



Poco a poco


----------



## Iuris Tantum (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Que va,tengo una hija de 1 año.no me lo puedo permitir



Todos los psicopedagogos expertos en paternidad recomiendan no más de 1 chute de heroína para los papis de niños pequeños.


----------



## P.pica (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Empecé con los porros y speed de muy joven,luego cuando empecé a trabajar coca,a los 30 probé la heroina fumada y de ahí pasé a chutarme,ahora tengo 39 años.he estado limpio 2 años y medio.ya no estoy enganchado, pillo una vez al mes



"he estado limpio 2 años y medio.ya no estoy enganchado, pillo una vez al mes"

xd

Sorprende la capacidad del ser humano de mentirse a sí mismo. Quizás no estarás enganchado físicamente, pero mentalmente lo sigues estando, y de limpio nada.


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

P.pica dijo:


> "he estado limpio 2 años y medio.ya no estoy enganchado, pillo una vez al mes"
> 
> xd
> 
> Sorprende la capacidad del ser humano de mentirse a sí mismo. Quizás no estarás enganchado físicamente, pero mentalmente lo sigues estando, y de limpio nada.



Ya se que tienes razón


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (10 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Todos los psicopedagogos expertos en paternidad recomiendan no más de 1 chute de heroína para los papis de niños pequeños.



Y siempre con mascarilla.


----------



## Mdutch (10 Abr 2022)

Cuantas horas duran los efectos normalmente?
Y como de buenos son?
Prefieres pincharte a ir con tu hija al parque?

Por ultimo, por que crees que te ha dado sobredosis? Mayor pureza?


----------



## Torreznos de Soria (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Simplisto (10 Abr 2022)

Lo importante es que estás y puedes contarlo,otros no vuelven....sobre todo para tus seres queridos,tu hija , etcétera,hay que pensar en eso,el daño que puedes dejar si no "vuelves" y te da un jamacuco,preguntas que tu hija por ejemplo se haría el resto de su vida...Gracias por contarlo..


----------



## kalvin (10 Abr 2022)

Es usted tonto??


----------



## Simplisto (10 Abr 2022)

Una pregunta me viene al coco,no crees que los riesgos de ponerte por la "directa",y las consecuencias que puedes dejar en tu hija por ejemplo,te la fumes por ejemplo y así el riesgo sea menor...entiendo que el proceso engancha,y no solo la sustancia,no se.....


----------



## Estais_avisados (10 Abr 2022)

No la pintes! el jaco es la parca y lo sabes, ya lo hemos hablado, juegas con fuego, piensa en tu hija! un abrazo! me alegro que fuera un susto.


----------



## Vana Kala (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Ayer me dio una sobredosis un poco fea a la tarde,tuvo que venir la ambulancia y todo



Variación en el grado de pureza? Leí que éste oscilaba entre el 1.8 y el 3.7 (algo similar) en el caballo decomisado en los años ochenta. Si, repentinamente, a alguien le caía un 10, se podía ir al otro barrio de un chute. Si no tiene forma de medirlo -lo desconozco- tenga cuidado. Más si lo consume vía intravenosa. 

Un saludo


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Mdutch dijo:


> Cuantas horas duran los efectos normalmente?
> Y como de buenos son?
> Prefieres pincharte a ir con tu hija al parque?
> 
> Por ultimo, por que crees que te ha dado sobredosis? Mayor pureza?



Una hora y media de placer y ensoñación y luego un relax total del cuerpo,calor y picores.
Cuando me chuto es en casa de un colega y cuando se va mi mujer con la cría al pueblo


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Vana Kala dijo:


> Variación en el grado de pureza? Leí que éste oscilaba entre el 1.8 y el 3.7 (algo similar) en el caballo decomisado en los años ochenta. Si, repentinamente, a alguien le caía un 10, se podía ir al otro barrio de un chute. Si no tiene forma de medirlo -lo desconozco- tenga cuidado. Más si lo consume vía intravenosa.
> 
> Un saludo



Si,la heroina era distinta a la de meses anteriores


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Simplisto dijo:


> Una pregunta me viene al coco,no crees que los riesgos de ponerte por la "directa",y las consecuencias que puedes dejar en tu hija por ejemplo,te la fumes por ejemplo y así el riesgo sea menor...entiendo que el proceso engancha,y no solo la sustancia,no se.....



A mi fumada es como comer un caramelo con el envoltorio


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Vana Kala dijo:


> Variación en el grado de pureza? Leí que éste oscilaba entre el 1.8 y el 3.7 (algo similar) en el caballo decomisado en los años ochenta. Si, repentinamente, a alguien le caía un 10, se podía ir al otro barrio de un chute. Si no tiene forma de medirlo -lo desconozco- tenga cuidado. Más si lo consume vía intravenosa.
> 
> Un saludo



Me metí un 9 en la jeringuilla la mitad de la mitad de medio gramo.lo que pasa que era más pura que otras veces y sobredosis al canto.menos mal que me hicieron andar y me desperte


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Como vino la policía foral ,el colega tiro la heroina y la chuta a un contenedor


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (10 Abr 2022)

¿Te chutas solo o acompañado? 

¿Dónde pillas la droja?


----------



## Vana Kala (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Me metí un 9 en la jeringuilla la mitad de la mitad de medio gramo.lo que pasa que era más pura que otras veces y sobredosis al canto.menos mal que me hicieron andar.



Pues ahí está el quid. También habría que valorar el tema de la tolerancia si tiene consumo esporádico. Sea como fuere, creo que hay test en el mercado para medir la pureza a un precio razonable. Si se pueden evitar riesgos innecesarios merecerá la pena. 

Un saludo


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Me chuto en compañía,ya que vivo con mi mujer y piensa que lo he dejado del todo.pues la compro en un pueblo cerca de Pamplona


----------



## Alfa555 (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Andando se me pasó,los de la ambulancia querían chutarme naloxona y yo que no



Y tú qué no porque te bajan el vuelo ...tiene cojones la cosa .


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Y tú qué no porque te bajan el vuelo ...tiene cojones la cosa .



Básicamente así es


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Abr 2022)

Que gracia le ves a meterte esa puta mierda?


----------



## fayser (10 Abr 2022)

Si ayer te dio una sobredosis y hoy estás escribiendo aquí es que eres un tío sano, sigue así.


----------



## fayser (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Me chuto en compañía,ya que vivo con mi mujer y piensa que lo he dejado del todo.pues la compro en un pueblo cerca de Pamplona



¿A qué precios anda el jaco por Pamplona?


----------



## Anka Motz (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Me chuto en compañía,ya que vivo con mi mujer y piensa que lo he dejado del todo.pues la compro en un pueblo cerca de Pamplona



Como vino la policía foral ,el colega tiro la heroina y la chuta a un contenedor......

Pues, más me da que de esta se entera...
Y te vas a quedar tirado en la puta calle.
Con todos los colegas que se quedaron y sabiendo lo que sabemos, no entiendo que te metas.


----------



## Enrique Burbuja (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Empecé con los porros y speed de muy joven,luego cuando empecé a trabajar coca,a los 30 probé la heroina fumada y de ahí pasé a chutarme,ahora tengo 39 años.he estado limpio 2 años y medio.ya no estoy enganchado, pillo una vez al mes



Limpio limpio... con un viaje al mes... Me has recordado a la "Señora Tasio". 
Que se mejore y pueda dejar esos polvos blancos amego.


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Como vino la policía foral ,el colega tiro la heroina y la chuta a un contenedor......
> 
> Pues, más me da que de esta se entera...
> Y te vas a quedar tirado en la puta calle.
> Con todos los colegas que se quedaron y sabiendo lo que sabemos, no entiendo que te metas.



Ya llevo varios años ,y he bajado el pistón mucho


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

fayser dijo:


> ¿A qué precios anda el jaco por Pamplona?



35 medio gramo
La micra 10 euros


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Si ayer te dio una sobredosis y hoy estás escribiendo aquí es que eres un tío sano, sigue así.



Salgo a correr y como mucha fruta


----------



## Simplisto (10 Abr 2022)

En mi época pasada los caramelos siempre los probé con el "envoltorio",nunca como tú,y recuerdo que los primeros caramelos me sentaban fatal,vomitonas y tb los colocones eran más potentes,que a posteriori,mi problema soy yo mismo,la sustancia ha sido por épocas diferentes,desde pirulas hasta marrón,etc...en la cabeza siguen los caramelos y otras chuches...La mejor droga que he catado es dormir bien,no siempre puedo,sin pastillas ni nada,el marrón te deja la sensación de bienestar y la sensación temporal varía,en trabajar la forma de saber dormir está la mejor droga de bienestar....


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que gracia le ves a meterte esa puta mierda?



El placer que supone


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Simplisto dijo:


> En mi época pasada los caramelos siempre los probé con el "envoltorio",nunca como tú,y recuerdo que los primeros caramelos me sentaban fatal,vomitonas y tb los colocones eran más potentes,que a posteriori,mi problema soy yo mismo,la sustancia ha sido por épocas diferentes,desde pirulas hasta marrón,etc...en la cabeza siguen los caramelos y otras chuches...La mejor droga que he catado es dormir bien,no siempre puedo,sin pastillas ni nada,el marrón te deja la sensación de bienestar y la sensación temporal varía,en trabajar la forma de saber dormir está la mejor droga de bienestar....



Yo sin tranxilium 50 no puedo


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Hoy me bajado a desayunar con la cría y luego ha bajado mi mujer un Martini y a comer


----------



## Bye Felicia (10 Abr 2022)

Pena ninguna. Tu has decidido jugar con esa mierda tu solito.


----------



## IMPULSES (10 Abr 2022)

Si trabaja con maquinaria ,no ve q sea muy peligroso por no estar en plenas facultades?
Ha compartido jeringuilla con alguien?
No teme a una sobredosis sería?


----------



## Simplisto (10 Abr 2022)

Lo primero gracias por el thanks o como se llame,lo primero que pensé es que te ibas a descojonar de mi opinión,mi punto de vista de saber dormir,lo he comprobado conmigo mismo,si duermo bien y el descanso es idóneo yo mismo noto como mi cuerpo metaboliza bien y hasta uno caga mejor y la sensación de bienestar es mi droga propia que me acompaña tras descanso restaurativo...ni las drogas afectan a todos igual ni a uno mismo según momentos....


----------



## mudj (10 Abr 2022)

Me gustaría suicidarme con heroina.. Que dosis podría ser la adecuada?. 
Como se toma?. Me refiero a se diluye con agua destilada?. Se calienta? 

Gracias


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (10 Abr 2022)

¿Qué pensará tu perro?


----------



## CliffUnger2 (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Empecé con los porros y speed de muy joven,luego cuando empecé a trabajar coca,a los 30 probé la heroina fumada y de ahí pasé a chutarme,ahora tengo 39 años.he estado limpio 2 años y medio.ya no estoy enganchado, pillo una vez al mes



No estás enganchado y casi te vas para el otro barrio con una sobredosis.

Espero que algún día eso quede en historia.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> El placer que supone



Bueno, no eres de piedra. Veremos cómo te va si sigues haciendo el imbecil


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Si trabaja con maquinaria ,no ve q sea muy peligroso por no estar en plenas facultades?
> Ha compartido jeringuilla con alguien?
> No teme a una sobredosis sería?



Nunca compartí jeringuillas,ya me han dado dos sobredosis gordas,miedo siempre se tiene


----------



## Cygnus Saint (10 Abr 2022)

Eso fue la kakuna, que no te confuundan


----------



## Furymundo (10 Abr 2022)

y que se siente ? 
se siente uno guay ?


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Bueno, no eres de piedra. Veremos cómo te va si sigues haciendo el imbecil



Hoy he jugado a frontenis y trabajo en una línea de montaje de volkswagen, osea que hago deporte y llevo una dieta sana,solo que una vez al mes compro un poco de heroina


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> y que se siente ?
> se siente uno guay ?



Te arregla el cuerpo


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Hoy he jugado a frontenis y trabajo en una línea de montaje de volkswagen, osea que hago deporte y llevo una dieta sana,solo que una vez al mes compro un poco de heroina



Eso decían los mayores yonkis de proyecto hombre.

Ten cuidado con eso


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Ahora fumare un poco de heroina que tenía en casa y a cenar pronto,que mañana madrugo


----------



## Mdutch (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Ahora fumare un poco de heroina que tenía en casa y a cenar pronto,que mañana madrugo



Pero de que coño vas?

- "Estoy limpio, solo me meto una vez al mes"
Acaba de darte una sobredosis de la que te has librado porque Dios aun no ha querido
¿y ahora te vas a fumar heroina al dia siguiente?

No soy tu amigo, aunque te tenga afecto por haberte leido por aqui. Respetate un poco y ten la decencia de no seguir drogandote por un tiempo.


----------



## SolyCalma (10 Abr 2022)

Por que no te suicidas directamente? Las ambulancias mejor para las personas enfermas, no los putos yonkis.


----------



## TomásPlatz (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Una hora y media de placer y ensoñación y luego un relax total del cuerpo,calor y picores.
> Cuando me chuto es en casa de un colega y cuando se va mi mujer con la cría al pueblo



Con la marihuana tambien se siente placer, ensoñacion, gustera, bienestar, la musica suena mejor, la comida tambien.....Para que meterse heroina teniendo marihuana?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Ahora me llevo a mi hija a desayunar por ahi



Quítate de esa mierda de droga.


----------



## noseyo (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Porque soy gilipollas así de claro.tambien hago deporte.y como sano.


----------



## kopke (10 Abr 2022)

Te estás jodiendo la vida.

Deja esa mierda.

Se puede dejar todo. Yo no he sido de drogas, pero si estaba enganchado a las peleas. Y me estaba jodiendo la vida. Lo deje.


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Con la marihuana tambien se siente placer, ensoñacion, gustera, bienestar, la musica suena mejor, la comida tambien.....Para que meterse heroina teniendo marihuana?



Es como comparar el tocino con la velocidad


----------



## Ancient Warrior (10 Abr 2022)

Hay que caer bajo para meterse esa mierda ...yo metí mierdas pero nunca tan bajo ....espero que te olvides de ello sino seguirás siendo un puto zombie en ese mundo de yupi


----------



## calzonazos (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Ayer me dio una sobredosis un poco fea a la tarde,tuvo que venir la ambulancia y todo



Lo gracioso es que es esta escoria la que se reproduce y folla lo que no esta escrito luego a ti si eres buen tio responsablle y demas ni te miran


----------



## richibichi (10 Abr 2022)

Tío vas a acabar otra vez enganchado.

Yo nunca la he probado, pero tengo claro que cuando se acerque el final de mis días voy a cortar por lo sano, antes de sufrir y hacer sufrir. Tengo 57 años y ya empiezo a pensar en ese tipo de cosas

Lo que no sé es dónde la pillaré. Ya me buscaré a alguien


----------



## Escombridos (10 Abr 2022)

No sé qué edad tendrás pero te estás destrozando la vida, esto dalo por seguro.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Ayer me dio una sobredosis un poco fea a la tarde,tuvo que venir la ambulancia y todo



lo siento por ti, que droga fue el primero que probaste?


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> No sé qué edad tendrás pero te estás destrozando la vida, esto dalo por seguro.



Tengo 39 soy oficial de segunda en volkswagen, tengo una mujer y una hija preciosas...algún día de estos tendré en ir dejando las drogas


----------



## Escombridos (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Tengo 39 soy oficial de segunda en volkswagen, tengo una mujer y una hija preciosas...algún día de estos tendré en ir dejando las drogas



Suerte.


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Suerte.



Gracias


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Un año hizo en enero


----------



## Staffordshire (10 Abr 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> No sé qué edad tendrás pero te estás destrozando la vida, esto dalo por seguro.



Tampoco me drogo tanto


----------



## Descolonización de España (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Tampoco me drogo tanto



Excusas. No tienes ninguna intención de dejar la droga porque eres su esclavo. Solo es cuestión de tiempo que las cosas acaben mal.



Descolonización de España dijo:


> Hawkins pasó *dos semanas en coma en 2001* después de una sobredosis en Londres. ¡Más tarde le dijo a Kerrang! que «cada uno tiene su propio camino y lo llevé demasiado lejos, agregando que una vez creyó en el mito de vivir duro y rápido, morir joven».
> 
> «No estoy aquí para predicar sobre no consumir drogas, porque me encantaba hacerlo, pero me descontrolé por un tiempo y casi me atrapó», dijo. En una entrevista de 2018 con Beats 1, dijo: «No hay un final feliz con las drogas duras», pero se negó a dar más detalles sobre su sobriedad. «Realmente no discuto cómo vivo mi vida en ese sentido», dijo. «*Tengo mi sistema que funciona para mí*» sentenció. Nuestro más sentido pésame a su familia y al rock por perder a un músico tan influyente en estas últimas décadas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manoliko (10 Abr 2022)

Como seguro que compartes la experiencia con nosotros para conocer nuestra sincera opinión te la voy a dar.

Tú mujer no me da ninguna pena porque seguro que la muy puta ya sabía a qué tipo de “malote” le dejaba preñarla. Pero hazle un favor a tu hija y la próxima vez asegúrate de que la dosis sea lo suficientemente alta.

La heroína se inventó para eso. Es un método eugenésico para acabar con los tontos. Lastimosamente tú ya lograste reproducirte.

Eso es lo mejor que puedo decirte para ayudarte.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Abr 2022)

No hagas caso a los su normales que te insultan y te juzgan, solo quieren sentirse bien ellos creyéndose superiores a ti. Pero tienes un trabajo y una familia, y es solo cuestión de tiempo que lo destruyas todo por placer.

Hay gente que se le ha ido de las manos cuando creía tenerlo todo bajo control, y ha arruinado económica, psicológica y moralmente a su familia por esa mierda. Si estás a tiempo, déjalo y no vuelvas a hacerlo. Y si no lo estás, busca ayuda profesional


----------



## richibichi (10 Abr 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No hagas caso a los su normales que te insultan y te juzgan, solo quieren sentirse bien ellos creyéndose superiores a ti. Pero tienes un trabajo y una familia, y es solo cuestión de tiempo que lo destruyas todo por placer.
> 
> Hay gente que se le ha ido de las manos cuando creía tenerlo todo bajo control, y ha arruinado económica, psicológica y moralmente a su familia por esa mierda. Si estás a tiempo, déjalo y no vuelvas a hacerlo. Y si no lo estás, busca ayuda profesional



Creo que sabes que sigues enganchado y lo niegas, eso si es que no eres troll. Jevitronka tiene razón


----------



## Saludable-13 (10 Abr 2022)

Si quieres dejar las drogas lee



http://librosdesaludnatural.atwebpages.com/Cerebro-de-pan.pdf





http://librosdesaludnatural.atwebpages.com/Efectos-de-la-nutricion-en-el-cerebro.pdf











Descubren cómo la serotonina frena la adicción a la cocaína


La serotonina ayuda a evitar la adicción a la cocaína al actuar como un freno de la conducta compulsiva que hace que el individuo siga consumiendo la droga.




www.webconsultas.com


----------



## fayser (10 Abr 2022)

¿Qué opinas de la mala prensa que tiene el jaco? ¿Por qué la coca es de gente bien, de dinero, con éxito social y profesional, y el caballo es de yonkis tiraos?


----------



## ironpipo (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> ..algún día de estos tendré en ir dejando las drogas



Usted No dejaras las drogas, las drogas le van a dejar a usted. 
Frito, básicamente. 
Allá usted. 

Chutarse siendo padre.. Un plan sin fisuras sí


----------



## elchicho47 (10 Abr 2022)

Tienes todos los piños?


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Abr 2022)

Pues nada, sigue dándote "homenajes" una vez al mes.

Debatían sobre si cobrar por curar a los enfermos de COVID no vacunados, y estamos pagando la asistencia médica a los que como tú acaban con sobredosis.

Deberíais pagarlo vosotros.


----------



## Hulagu (10 Abr 2022)

Lastima.


----------



## Hastael2020nada (10 Abr 2022)

Cuanto tiempo llevas tomando una vez al mes? Y antes de estar 1 vez al mes, cada cuanto tomabas?

No sientes algo de asco al inyectarte algo el cuerpo?


----------



## elvaquilla (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Ayer me dio una sobredosis un poco fea a la tarde,tuvo que venir la ambulancia y todo



De qué forma la consumiste para que te diera la sobredosis? Tengo entendido que fumada es muy difícil te de.


----------



## elvaquilla (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Muchísima,igual con la coca.



Igual con la coca te refieres a coca inyectada vs esnifada o coca fumada vs esnifada?


----------



## elvaquilla (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> 35 medio gramo
> La micra 10 euros



Una micra seria una dosis?


----------



## Jonny Favourite (10 Abr 2022)

Joder pensaba que la heroina era la droga ochentera por excelencia. 

Me sorprende que la gente siga coqueteando con esa mierda.

Nunca dejó de sorprenderme con el género humano


----------



## Floky (10 Abr 2022)

Déjalo hombre, que andas buscando que algún día te siente mal o te den algo malo y en la palmes. Ya sabes lo que es y el camino para dejarlo y tienes una nena...cambia ese homenaje de caballo por media docena de cervezas con algún colega.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Una hora y media de placer y ensoñación y luego un relax total del cuerpo,calor y picores.
> Cuando me chuto es en casa de un colega y cuando se va mi mujer con la cría al pueblo



De boca de varios junkies, he escuchado la misma respuesta; *"mejor que follar".  *

PD- De todos modos, mejor no os drogueis burbujos, en la vida no es necesario probarlo todo.


----------



## MellomBakkarOgBerg (10 Abr 2022)

Me da muchísima pena que teniendo una hija, además pequeña, seas capaz de hacer esas cosas, ojalá algún día puedas recapacitar y hacer las cosas bien por ella.


----------



## spala (10 Abr 2022)

si te da vergüenza que tu mujer se entere de que te drogas, es por algo, la gente no respeta a los yonkis, sabes por qué? por que al drogarse ya demuestran que no se respetan a si mismos.

Ten un poquito de fuerza de voluntad y empieza a sufrir el dolor de la vida en todo su esplendor, eso de querer evadirse es de nenazas.

llevas 2 sustos y como dice el refranero, no hay 2 sin 3. Lo que no sabes es si del tercero saldrás o no. Vas a dejar a una niña sin padre? a eso te arriesgas cada vez? y de verdad quieres a tu hija? seguro que si, pero quieres más la droga, sino no correrías el riesgo de dejarla sin padre.

y las pensiones? el estado no puede permitirse perder contribuyentes, no seas egoísta, sigue remando.

Confiamos en ti, sabemos que vas a decepcionarnos, pero confiamos en ti; un poquito de fuerza de voluntad, haz el favor, que diría tu madre si te viera? que pensarías de tu hija si la vieras chutándose esa mierda cuando tenga 20 años? decepción total verdad ? fracaso absoluto como padre.

Deja ya de jugar con fuego, demasiado has disfrutado ya del tema.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Abr 2022)

richibichi dijo:


> Creo que sabes que sigues enganchado y lo niegas, eso si es que no eres troll. Jevitronka tiene razón



Troll o no, esa mierda es una de las cosas más peligrosas de nuestros tiempos, y es algo bastante serio. Quién haya salido de esa mierda es digno de mi total y absoluta admiración


----------



## Focus in (11 Abr 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Troll o no, esa mierda es una de las cosas más peligrosas de nuestros tiempos, y es algo bastante serio. Quién haya salido de esa mierda es digno de mi total y absoluta admiración



A mi me han dicho que te vieron pinchandote debajo del puente que hay por la catedral de burgos mientras escuchabas en una radiocassete a leño


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (11 Abr 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Pero no te habías quitado?
> No tenías una hija? Ni siquiera por ella te vas a quitar?





Staffordshire dijo:


> Yo como trabajo,salgo a correr y solo me chuto una vez al mes no se me nota,hace años si se me notaba mas,alguien que se chuta todos los dias ,se le nota



Tenía un amigo como tú, lo enterramos hace 2 meses y ojo que también controlaba según el y no se metía todas las semanas, y un día pum en el hospital se quedó.


Si quieres un consejo, pide ayuda y por tus huevos deja eso, entiendo que te guste y todo eso pero macho la vida es lo más importante que tenemos y da igual si comes o no comes bien si luego te metes putas drogas intravenosas... Por tu hija hazlo.


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Abr 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> A mi me han dicho que te vieron pinchandote debajo del puente que hay por la catedral de burgos mientras escuchabas en una radiocassete a leño



Incorrecto. Jamás me he metido esas mierdas y no me llaman la atención para nada


----------



## InigoMontoya (11 Abr 2022)

no hagas caso a los que te dicen que lo dejes, tienen envidia de que te lo pases tan bien. Mira los rollings stones la edad que tienen y se meten de todo jajaj


----------



## Staffordshire (11 Abr 2022)

Hastael2020nada dijo:


> Cuanto tiempo llevas tomando una vez al mes? Y antes de estar 1 vez al mes, cada cuanto tomabas?
> 
> No sientes algo de asco al inyectarte algo el cuerpo?



Hace algo más de dos años 20 euros diarios,pero gracias a Dios nunca me falto el trabajo


----------



## Staffordshire (11 Abr 2022)

spala dijo:


> si te da vergüenza que tu mujer se entere de que te drogas, es por algo, la gente no respeta a los yonkis, sabes por qué? por que al drogarse ya demuestran que no se respetan a si mismos.
> 
> Ten un poquito de fuerza de voluntad y empieza a sufrir el dolor de la vida en todo su esplendor, eso de querer evadirse es de nenazas.
> 
> ...



Es jodido salir del todo.


----------



## Staffordshire (11 Abr 2022)

spala dijo:


> si te da vergüenza que tu mujer se entere de que te drogas, es por algo, la gente no respeta a los yonkis, sabes por qué? por que al drogarse ya demuestran que no se respetan a si mismos.
> 
> Ten un poquito de fuerza de voluntad y empieza a sufrir el dolor de la vida en todo su esplendor, eso de querer evadirse es de nenazas.
> 
> ...



Si mi mujer de vez encuando fuma coca con heroina, pero muy de vez encuando


----------



## Staffordshire (11 Abr 2022)

elvaquilla dijo:


> Una micra seria una dosis?



Yo me saco dos picos de una micra


----------



## Staffordshire (11 Abr 2022)

elvaquilla dijo:


> Igual con la coca te refieres a coca inyectada vs esnifada o coca fumada vs esnifada?



Coca inyectada cien veces más fuerte que fumada e inalada


----------



## Staffordshire (11 Abr 2022)

elvaquilla dijo:


> De qué forma la consumiste para que te diera la sobredosis? Tengo entendido que fumada es muy difícil te de.



Inyectada


----------



## kicorv (11 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Porque soy gilipollas así de claro.tambien hago deporte.y como sano.



Joder qué caso más curioso el tuyo, jamás me imaginaría a alguien chutandose y al día siguiente haciendo deporte…

Por cierto eso de que el caballo no da resaca… no lo he probado pero lo dudo. Todo lo que sube baja y eso no es medicina, es ley universal. A lo mejor no te encuentras mal físicamente, pero supongo que te dará un bajo inversamente proporcional al subidón de cuando lo tomaste.


----------



## Staffordshire (11 Abr 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Joder qué caso más curioso el tuyo, jamás me imaginaría a alguien chutandose y al día siguiente haciendo deporte…
> 
> Por cierto eso de que el caballo no da resaca… no lo he probado pero lo dudo. Todo lo que sube baja y eso no es medicina, es ley universal. A lo mejor no te encuentras mal físicamente, pero supongo que te dará un bajo inversamente proporcional al subidón de cuando lo tomaste.



No,porque duermes profundamente, te levantas sin resaca y sin remordimientos


----------



## spala (11 Abr 2022)

por qué no te planteas ir a una clínica de desintoxicación? igual te ayudan a dejarlo del todo, pero claro, para eso hay que querer también.

o igual sientes que no lo necesitas por que solo lo haces de vez en cuando y vas controlando, no se, tu sabrás, la vida pasa factura en algún momento, y esa factura se paga con la salud, la vida no acepta dinero.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (11 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Tampoco me drogo tanto



Amigo solo te metes una de las drogas más peligr


Staffordshire dijo:


> Es jodido salir del todo.



Hasta hace nada quería tirarme de un puente pero aguante y seguí adelante, tu puedes con esto, quién controla tu mente? Eres tú si tú te drogas y acabas mal de quién sería la culpa? De la droga? Por supuesto que no, te digo más me tienes aquí para lo que quieras pero pon voluntad por favor, me jode que gente sana este jugando así cuando hay peña muriendo de cáncer aún cuidándose, deja de comprar papeletas para el parca y disfruta como los mortales de las pequeñas cosas.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (11 Abr 2022)

BROOTAL el jaco


----------



## Simplisto (11 Abr 2022)

La energía propia se desploma y la culpa de ese chute reconocido y contado te pone a la altura de humilde y se valora otros desplomes ocasionados por la cacuna oficial jamás será reconocido humildemente por organismos ni elempozoñado primeramente reconozca


----------



## vanderwilde (11 Abr 2022)

Ten cuidado con esas cosas, que conozco a varios chavales enterrados por eso. Uno era hasta una excelente persona. Nos gustaba los palomos a los dos, y estuve varias veces en su casa, y él en la mía.

Le dio por eso, hasta que un día se lo encontraron como un ajo porro.

Y teniendo una cría y mujer, te la estás jugando a las dos. Como te veas solo, verás, y te lo digo con toda la buena fe del mundo. Encima se ve que eres buen chaval.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (11 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Salgo a correr y como mucha fruta



Pues muy mal. La carrera continua provoca envejecimiento articular prematuro, y la fructosa deteriora la función hepática y glicosila proteína en el torrente sanguíneo.

Bill.


----------



## Staffordshire (11 Abr 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Ten cuidado con esas cosas, que conozco a varios chavales enterrados por eso. Uno era hasta una excelente persona. Nos gustaba los palomos a los dos, y estuve varias veces en su casa, y él en la mía.
> 
> Le dio por eso, hasta que un día se lo encontraron como un ajo porro.
> 
> Y teniendo una cría y mujer, te la estás jugando a las dos. Como te veas solo, verás, y te lo digo con toda la buena fe del mundo. Encima se ve que eres buen chaval.



Este mes ya he cubierto el cupo


----------



## esNecesario (11 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Me metí un 9 en la jeringuilla la mitad de la mitad de medio gramo.lo que pasa que era más pura que otras veces y sobredosis al canto.menos mal que me hicieron andar y me desperte



No lo mezclas con un poco de coca?




Staffordshire dijo:


> Además con lo mal que se pasa de mono,ya se donde esta mi tope,nunca dos días seguidos




Que no te venga en tu vida un palo mediano que te vas de nuevo al pozo y lo sabes, también sabes que a todos nos vienen palos de cualquier tipo tarde o temprano, es solo cuestión de tiempo que se nos muera un ser querido p.ejem.

Y esta vez vas a un pozo mucho mayor porque tienes más que perder (a tu mujer..., la casa..., el cariño de tu hija...), no estás solo sin nada que perder como antes.... No la cagues, estás en la cuerda floja, ahora es el momento de pasar página "definitivamente", el truco está en decirle a tu mente que no se preocupe que tarde o temprano lo vas a volver a hacer (pero sin hacerlo), que la ruptura no es para siempre, y sigue haciendo deporte. Poco a poco irás fortaleciéndote mentalmente en ese tema.


----------



## Staffordshire (11 Abr 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> No lo mezclas con un poco de coca?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No,heroina sola,con un poco de cítrico


----------



## esNecesario (11 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> No,heroina sola,con un poco de cítrico




Yo cuando estaba dejándolo y me entraba la gana mental me consolaba diciéndome a mí mismo que algún día lo volveré a hacer. Y me lo sigo diciendo; cuando sea viejo lo volveré a hacer. jejeeje

Habrás oído decir a muchos consumidores que esto es para siempre, y es cierto.



Otra cosa que sabes perfectamente; *contacto cero con todos los que conozcas que consumen* (aunque solo sean homenajes). Eso es fundamental, romper por completo con ese mundo. Les das un abrazo y cada uno que siga su vida por su camino. Sin presionarte de momento, tiempo al tiempo, pero si no te vas mentalizando y crees que controlas ya sabes a dónde vas a volver tarde o temprano.


----------



## calzonazos (11 Abr 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Como seguro que compartes la experiencia con nosotros para conocer nuestra sincera opinión te la voy a dar.
> 
> Tú mujer no me da ninguna pena porque seguro que la muy puta ya sabía a qué tipo de “malote” le dejaba preñarla. Pero hazle un favor a tu hija y la próxima vez asegúrate de que la dosis sea lo suficientemente alta.
> 
> ...



Sin acritud eh, aunque sin que sirva de precedente no quito una coma


----------



## plakaplaka (11 Abr 2022)

Attention whore de libro, y reincidente. Le mola contar repetidamente lo mucho que disfruta picándose la vena, casi tanto como que le hagan casito.
No perdáis el tiempo aconsejando a quien no pide ni quiere consejo.


----------



## Manoliko (11 Abr 2022)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Attention whore de libro, y reincidente. Le mola contar repetidamente lo mucho que disfruta picándose la vena, casi tanto como que le hagan casito.
> No perdáis el tiempo aconsejando a quien no pide ni quiere consejo.



Yo he conocido a muchos drogadictos trabajando en servicios sociales (daba clases a personas en riesgo de exclusión social).

Puedo llegar a sentir compasión por un tipo que ha tenido una vida de mierda y que recurrió a las drogas como medio de evasión. Pero estos desgraciados que no tienen problemas graves y aún así tontean con la heroína porque piensan que “controlan” son los peores con diferencia.

Tiene trabajo y una familia y decide ponerlo todo en riesgo (pues metiendose esa mierda está comprando demasiadas papeletas para perder tanto el trabajo como la familia) por un simple rato de placer.

Deberían retirarle la custodia de la niña pero ya. Mejor no tener padre a tener un padre como el. Que educación puede darle a su hija una persona que pone en riesgo su vida por un rato de placer?


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (11 Abr 2022)

Déjalo, irás a más , el Jako te atrapara , y un dia tu hija y tu pareja te podrían llegar a ver tirado muerto en la calle con un pico clavado en el brazo, huye compañero, no es diversión, es tu destrucción.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kapitoh (11 Abr 2022)

Todavia se toma heroina? pero si eso es tan de los 70-80. Eres un drogadicto viejo Paco de mierda?


----------



## Staffordshire (11 Abr 2022)

No llego a tener completo control sobre mi consumo de opiaceos


----------



## .AzaleA. (11 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Ayer me dio una sobredosis un poco fea a la tarde,tuvo que venir la ambulancia y todo




Como si no tuviésemos bastante con el forero Atasco.
Mejórate.


*Pega más esta canción por aquí:*






Kapitoh dijo:


> Todavia se toma heroina? pero si eso es tan de los 70-80. Eres un drogadicto viejo Paco de mierda?


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (11 Abr 2022)

Bill Boss ❤ dijo:


> Pues muy mal. La carrera continua provoca envejecimiento articular prematuro, y la fructosa deteriora la función hepática y glicosila proteína en el torrente sanguíneo.
> 
> Bill.



Madre mia la de gilipatrañas que hay que oir, también es malo el gimnasio verdad?


Mejor que se pinche basura y se quede en el sofá.


----------



## Staffordshire (11 Abr 2022)

esNecesario dijo:


> Yo cuando estaba dejándolo y me entraba la gana mental me consolaba diciéndome a mí mismo que algún día lo volveré a hacer. Y me lo sigo diciendo; cuando sea viejo lo volveré a hacer. jejeeje
> 
> Habrás oído decir a muchos consumidores que esto es para siempre, y es cierto.
> 
> ...



Estuve meses para quitarme de la metadona .ahora que viene el buen tiempo volveré a jugar a pelota mano en el frontón los sábados por la tarde.intentare romper viejas relaciones que sólo me llevan al consumo.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (11 Abr 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Madre mia la de gilipatrañas que hay que oir, también es malo el gimnasio verdad?



El Templo, sólo para quien conoce y se compromete con sus sagrados preceptos.

Bill.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Abr 2022)

Tendrías que ver 100 veces la película El pico.


----------



## Staffordshire (11 Abr 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Todavia se toma heroina? pero si eso es tan de los 70-80. Eres un drogadicto viejo Paco de mierda?



Sal de tu cueva


----------



## Staffordshire (11 Abr 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Como si no tuviésemos bastante con el forero Atasco.
> Mejórate.
> 
> 
> ...



No creo que vuelva a meterme heroina por la vena,fumar de vez encuando si


----------



## Hastael2020nada (11 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Hace algo más de dos años 20 euros diarios,pero gracias a Dios nunca me falto el trabajo



Entonces, llevas estos 2 años tomando 1 vez al mes? No respondiste directo a mis preguntas :/


----------



## Staffordshire (11 Abr 2022)

No,estuve 2 y algo consumiendo coca y heroina intravenosa a diario.al quedarse mi mujer embarazada deje la droga,hiendo a psiquiatra de salud mental.pero llevo desde navidades consumiendo esporádicamente.


----------



## Staffordshire (11 Abr 2022)

Hastael2020nada dijo:


> Cuanto tiempo llevas tomando una vez al mes? Y antes de estar 1 vez al mes, cada cuanto tomabas?
> 
> No sientes algo de asco al inyectarte algo el cuerpo?



Chutandome una vez al mes llevo desde nochebuena, después de dos años y medio limpio,ni un porro.


----------



## castolo (12 Abr 2022)

Joder, qué mítico! Ya ni lo recordaba.


----------



## Staffordshire (12 Abr 2022)

He decidido no chutarme nunca más,unos porros, unas cervezas y de vez encuando alguna calada a una plata,las jeringuillas ya son cosa del pasado,no quiero que se entere mi parienta,ni mi hija en un futuro


----------



## Pizti (15 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Me quede frito para las 11 y me despertado a las 8,sin resaca ni nada,eso es lo bueno del caballo



Y el estreñimiento que provoca cómo lo llevas?


----------



## Pizti (15 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Si mi mujer de vez encuando fuma coca con heroina, pero muy de vez encuando



Página 11 y nadie se ha percatado de esto aún... "me drogo cuando mi mujer —la que fuma coca con heroina— no está". 

Ya hay que ser gilipollas y parguela para andar así. Si tu mujer no se drogara, aún se podría entender, pero siendo tu mujer otra yonka, vamos, no me jodas. 

Es que tienes que ser troll, coño. No me puedo creer semejantes idioteces.

"Hago vida sana, tan solo juego a la ruleta rusa una vez al mes" Jajajajja


----------



## Pizti (15 Abr 2022)

Encima sale a correr, porque eso produce musculo y camufla el yonki que llevas dentro, no te jode. Es que es de coña todo


----------



## butricio (15 Abr 2022)

Esa flojera y ese ir de guay todo el rato os delata


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Abr 2022)

Pizti dijo:


> Y el estreñimiento que provoca cómo lo llevas?



Me dura un par de dias


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Abr 2022)

Me acabo de levantar,desayuno,porro y me voy a subir monte con la perra,.este puente no he consumido nada,excepto algún porro y tranxilium 50.a la tarde si tengo ganas iré al frontón con un colega.


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Abr 2022)

Vana Kala dijo:


> Pues ahí está el quid. También habría que valorar el tema de la tolerancia si tiene consumo esporádico. Sea como fuere, creo que hay test en el mercado para medir la pureza a un precio razonable. Si se pueden evitar riesgos innecesarios merecerá la pena.
> 
> Un saludo



Si,ahora es muy esporádico mi consumo


----------



## medion_no (16 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Solo me doy un homenaje una vez al mes,además era medio gramo a medias,no era mucha cantidad,para semejante zaborrazo que me metió.



Que tienes ya una edad socio...


----------



## jvega (16 Abr 2022)

Eres yonkideportista, el deporte como medio de desintoxicación es lo mejor yo cuando quiero sentir esos efectos que describes me hago una paella relax total, llevas chándal de tactel? Te has pinchado las del coronatimo?


----------



## Staffordshire (17 Abr 2022)

Aquí me vengo con la perra por las mañanas este puente


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (17 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Empecé con los porros y speed de muy joven,luego cuando empecé a trabajar coca,a los 30 probé la heroina fumada y de ahí pasé a chutarme,ahora tengo 39 años.he estado limpio 2 años y medio.ya no estoy enganchado, pillo una vez al mes



Yo controlo, lo dejo cuando quiera que pasa?ah? Yo controlo


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (17 Abr 2022)

Socio deja esa mierdad, tu vales mas


----------



## Tercios (17 Abr 2022)

Esto merece un liek como un castillo.

Agushto.


----------



## tocafa (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## fvckCatalonia (17 Abr 2022)

Lo malo de haber probado esa puta mierda, aparte de hacerle el juego al Sistema, que nos quiere a todos bien colocados de una forma u otra, es que uno jamas se desengancha de las drojas. Tarde o temprano, la vida va a golpearle de nuevo, un despido, la muerte de un familiar, etc, y en vez de haber desarrollado una fortaleza mental para pasar el mal trago, el tipo va a volver al chute como salida facil.


----------



## puerto01 (17 Abr 2022)

Pues yo creo que es todo mentira . Tras leerme todo si quiero pensar que ha estado cerca de ese entorno pero no me creo lo que dice … hay cosas que no cuadran y no encajan físicamente … es mi opinión ..


----------



## AliBey (24 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Aquí me vengo con la perra por las mañanas este puente



El Perdón?

Edito: Parece la cara noreste del San Cristóbal(la que da a Garrués)


----------



## Staffordshire (24 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> El Perdón?
> 
> Edito: Parece la cara noreste del San Cristóbal(la que da a Garrués)



Irotz


----------



## unaburbu (24 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Empecé con los porros y speed de muy joven,luego cuando empecé a trabajar coca,a los 30 probé la heroina fumada y de ahí pasé a chutarme,ahora tengo 39 años.he estado limpio 2 años y medio.ya no estoy enganchado, pillo una vez al mes



¿Podrías relatar la sensación completa desde que te pinchas hasta que se pasa todo? 
Dudo que jamás pruebe algo así. No por caer en adicción, que no tengo la tendencia, sino por el daño cerebral. Lo máximo que he probado es alta dosis de diazepam. ¿Qué se siente con el caballo?


----------



## AliBey (24 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Irotz



Precioso, cuando solía visitar a familiares en Pamplona, solíamos ir con las raquetas a cuestas y la bici al frontón de Sorauren. 

Macho, estás en el mejor momento de tu vida para dejarlo. No soy el más indicado para juzgar, yo también peco en ciertas cosas pero ¿teniendo una hija?. 

Es tu sangre, hazlo primero por ti y luego por ella. Agradece lo bueno que tienes en la vida (que no es poco) y déjate de hostias. Aléjate de los mierdas con los que te rodeas, por mucho que te cueste. Perdónate las mierdas del pasado y vete día a día. Cualquier día todo se puede desmoronar pero lo importante es hacer las cosas bien.

Tú mismo sabes que cualquier chaval en la comarca desearía tener la estabilidad de tener un curro en la VW, otros muchos nos gustaría formar una familia y lo damos por perdido, o simplemente tener a la familia cerca.


----------



## BeKinGo (24 Abr 2022)

Yo no te creo, a mi juicio te estás marcando un cuento, y no sabes de lo que hablas.



Staffordshire dijo:


> Empecé con los porros y speed de muy joven,luego cuando empecé a trabajar coca,a los 30 probé la heroina fumada y de ahí pasé a chutarme,ahora tengo 39 años.he estado limpio 2 años y medio.ya no estoy enganchado, pillo una vez al mes



Aquí te pillas los dedos unas cuantas veces, y no, no te voy a decir donde, paso de avivar giles.


----------



## Rotto2 (24 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Empecé con los porros y speed de muy joven,luego cuando empecé a trabajar coca,a los 30 probé la heroina fumada y de ahí pasé a chutarme,ahora tengo 39 años.he estado limpio 2 años y medio.*ya no estoy enganchado*, pillo una vez al mes



Increíble el auto engaño de estos cadáveres andantes.

¿Atracas farmacias y gasolineras o solo saqueas a tu madre?


----------



## adal86 (24 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Que va,tengo una hija de 1 año.no me lo puedo permitir



Teniendo una hija haces esa mierda. ¿Por qué cojones lo haces? ¿No te da pena que tu hija crezca teniendo un padre drogadicto?

Yo creo que el subidón que puedes tener criando a una hija en buenas condiciones y en armonía es infinitamente mayor que el mejor chute de la mejor heroína del mundo.

¿Por qué cojones haces esa mierda? ¿Te vale la pena unas horas de placer animal a costa de tu salud y de posiblemente una buena relación con tus seres queridos (en este caso una hija, nada menos)?

P.D. Si es troleo, eres un puto pringao que necesita mentir sobre asuntos serios en un foro de internet para llamar la atención. Osea, bajo mi punto de vista, merecerias menos respeto que si realmente fueras un yonki


----------



## Staffordshire (24 Abr 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> ¿Podrías relatar la sensación completa desde que te pinchas hasta que se pasa todo?
> Dudo que jamás pruebe algo así. No por caer en adicción, que no tengo la tendencia, sino por el daño cerebral. Lo máximo que he probado es alta dosis de diazepam. ¿Qué se siente con el caballo?



Una relajación extrema de inmediato, picores alguna náusea y calor.


----------



## Staffordshire (24 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Precioso, cuando solía visitar a familiares en Pamplona, solíamos ir con las raquetas a cuestas y la bici al frontón de Sorauren.
> 
> Macho, estás en el mejor momento de tu vida para dejarlo. No soy el más indicado para juzgar, yo también peco en ciertas cosas pero ¿teniendo una hija?.
> 
> ...



Llevo desde el puente que ni gota de alcohol, algún porro ,frontón y monte.


----------



## Josant2022 (24 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Andando se me pasó,los de la ambulancia querían chutarme naloxona y yo que no



Les dijiste, no, que es mala



como para dar consejos


----------



## Staffordshire (24 Abr 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Teniendo una hija haces esa mierda. ¿Por qué cojones lo haces? ¿No te da pena que tu hija crezca teniendo un padre drogadicto?
> 
> Yo creo que el subidón que puedes tener criando a una hija en buenas condiciones y en armonía es infinitamente mayor que el mejor chute de la mejor heroína del mundo.
> 
> ...



Llevo desde semana santa sin drogas, algún porro y cero alcohol


----------



## adal86 (24 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Llevo desde semana santa sin drogas, algún porro y cero alcohol



¿Pero tu eres tonto? Sí semana santa fue hace unos días. O eres un troll (me inclino por eso) o eres tonto.


----------



## I. de A. (24 Abr 2022)

Sin embargo, aún no había una perfecta regularidad en su hábito y podía soportar las interrupciones; cuando encontró a Dorothy logró, en su honor, una abstinencia casi completa durante varios meses.

Pero volvió a las andadas y, de repente, sintió todo su ser preso de una garra desconocida e inexorable. Regularidad obligatoria, cadencia continua, aumento de las dosis. Empezó a tener miedo, tanto más cuanto que Dorothy lo había abandonado en el curso de un viaje por Europa, cosa que de repente le hizo ver la droga como un agente completamente independiente de su voluntad y que por todos los medios le hacía la vida imposible.

Entonces fue cuando quiso desintoxicarse según los ritos, entrando en un sanatorio. Allí se dio plena cuenta de su hundimiento, En medio de los locos y al mando de doctores y enfermeros, volvía a esclavitudes primarias: colegio y cuartel. Tenía que reconocerse niño o morir.

Y tras alcanzar el punto abstracto e ilusorio de la desintoxicación, es decir, al no absorber nada de droga, se acabó de dar cuenta de lo que era la intoxicación. Aunque parecía estar físicamente separado de la droga, todos sus efectos seguían por dentro. La droga había cambiado el color de su vida y, aun después de haberla dejado, persistía aquel color.

Toda la vida que le dejaba la droga estaba ahora impregnada de droga y lo conducía hacia la droga. No podía hacer un ademán, ni pronunciar una palabra, ni ir a ningún sitio, ni encontrarse con nadie sin que una asociación de ideas le hiciese pensar en la droga. Todos sus ademanes se enlazaban con el de pincharse (tomaba la heroína en solución); incluso el sonido de su voz no podía hacer vibrar en él más que su fatalidad. La muerte lo había marcado, la droga era la muerte y no podía regresar de la muerte a la vida. No le quedaba más solución que hundirse en la muerte y, por lo tanto, volver a la droga. Tal es el sofisma que inspira la droga para justificar la recaída: estoy perdido, luego puedo volverme a drogar.

En fin, sufría físicamente. Aquel sufrimiento era grande pero aunque hubiera sido menor hubiera resultado todavía terrible para un hombre cuyas cobardías ante la dureza de la vida se habían conjurado desde hacía mucho tiempo para mantenerlo en aquella evasión completa del paraíso artificial. No había en él ningún recurso que pudiese defenderlo del dolor. Acostumbrado a dejarse llevar por la sensación del momento, incapaz de formarse de la vida una visión de conjunto, en donde se compensaran el bíen y el mal, el placer y el dolor, no había resistido mucho tiempo al desvarío moral que le producía el dolor físico. Y volvió a drogarse.

Pero entonces las etapas de la droga, al volverlas a recorrer, se le aparecieron con tintes nuevos, apagados.

Veía qué trampa tan mediocre había en cada escalón de su descenso. Ya no era la delicia de adivinar una mentira y dejar que se ocultara tras la seductora máscara de la novedad: ahora un demonio sobrecargado de trabajo despachaba a un cliente más, repitiendo con negligencia una artimaña vieja e imbécil: «Si hoy tomas un poco, tomarás menos mañana.»

La monotonía diaria, de la que tanto se había quejado, le salía de nuevo al encuentro en el atajo mismo que creía estar disfrutando aquellos días.

También tuvo que reconocer de forma definitiva qué estrechos son los límites con los que actúa la droga. Se trataba únicamente de un tono físico más o menos alto, más o menos bajo, como el que producen el alimento o la salud. «Estoy lleno» o «No estoy lleno». Sus sensaciones se reducían a aquella alternativa puramente digestiva. Sólo se presentaban a su conciencia ideas banales, completamente inspiradas en la vida cotidiana, envueltas en una falsa ligereza. Ya no poseía aquel humor vivo que, mucho antes de la droga, había nacido en él con sus primeros sinsabores, y menos con aquel florecer de sueños prometedores que a los dieciséis años le había proporcionado una corta temporada de juventud.

Finalmente, durante un verano en que no había podido bañarse, ni permanecer mucho tiempo al aire libre, vio con claridad plena la clase de vida que llevan en realidad los drogados: es una vida ordenada, casera, comodona. Una limitada existencia de rentistas que, corriendo los visillos, huyen de aventuras y dificultades. Una rutina de solteronas unidas por una devoción común, castas, agrias, parlanchínas y que se escandalizan cuando oyen hablar mal de su religión.

El terror, el asco, un resto de vitalidad, el deseo de encontrarse en un estado que le permitiese conquistar a Lydia o reconquistar a Dorothy y, con una u otra, al dinero, le permitieron una acumulación suprema de fuerzas. De ahí esta última tentativa de desintoxicación que se terminaba en el sanatorio del doctor De la Barbinais.

—Sin embargo, no me parece usted tan angustiado como hace algunos días. ¿Siente usted todavía aquellas angustias?
—No siento angustias: vivo en una angustia perpetua.
—Si resiste aún algún tiempo, eso pasará poco a poco.

Alain desviaba la vista para no mirar a aquel hipócrita. Sabía que el doctor, aun cegado por el miedo, poseía al menos la ciencia externa de los médicos mediocres; por lo tanto, mentía como un sacamuelas. ¿Cómo podía hablar de voluntad cuando la enfermedad se encuentra en el mismo corazón de la voluntad?

_El fuego fatuo_ (1931), Pierre Drieu la Rochelle.

(El autor se basa en la vida y suicidio de su amigo Jacques Rigaut, poeta surrealista parisino que formó parte del movimiento dadaísta.)


----------



## Escombridos (24 Abr 2022)

elvaquilla dijo:


> De qué forma la consumiste para que te diera la sobredosis? Tengo entendido que fumada es muy difícil te de.



He sufrido muy cerca una muerte por sobre dosis, fumada,cuidado.


----------



## Staffordshire (28 Abr 2022)

Yo le compro a un viejo


----------



## Staffordshire (28 Abr 2022)

Llevo fumando desde los 16 y tengo 39 y nunca me a pasado nada


----------



## Gorrión (28 Abr 2022)

No te drogues que es malo, a cambio puedes trabajar hasta reventar para que otros se lleven el fruto de tu esfuerzo, eso está bien. Y ya se te pinchas un tratamiento experimental que enferma y mata serás considerado un ciudadano ejemplar.

Este mensaje no va por ti, va por los hijos de puta que te han insultado.


----------



## skan (28 Abr 2022)

¿De verdad te gusta esa mierda?


----------



## Common_Deletion (28 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Empecé con los porros y speed de muy joven,luego cuando empecé a trabajar coca,a los 30 probé la heroina fumada y de ahí pasé a chutarme,ahora tengo 39 años.he estado limpio 2 años y medio.ya no estoy enganchado, pillo una vez al mes



Soy exfumador, solo cae hierba de muy vez en cuando. Con lo mucho que me gustaba fumar (tabaco) siempre supe que drogas duras fumadas (opiaceos, crack etc) NUNCA. Al minuto siguiente estaria enganchado sin remedio. Drogas no fumadas como speed, coca, extasis etc lo hago cuando me surge porque no me crean dependencia. Drogas fumadas me causan pavor.


----------



## poppom (28 Abr 2022)

Controlas, lo haces una vez al mes. 
En otras palabras que si te pinchaste ayer, estás mirando el reloj para que pase un mes


----------



## adal86 (28 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Llevo fumando desde los 16 y tengo 39 y nunca me a pasado nada



Menos me pasa a mí, que no he fumado nunca. Por otra parte, ese toque inmaduro/infantil que tienes a los 38 habría que ver por qué es...


----------



## luckymixes (28 Abr 2022)

Háblanos del mono, tan duro es? Qué se siente?

Por cierto, sé que mi opinión te importa una mierda pero si mi padre fuese un puto yonki y me dejara tirado no creo que lo pudiera soportar. Suerte que la necesitas


----------



## Kalevala (28 Abr 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> .ya no estoy enganchado, pillo una vez al mes



Jaja, lo puedes dejar cuando quieras, no.
tu controlas, verdad?


----------



## Staffordshire (1 May 2022)

Me han parado los municipales volviendo de fiestas de la txantrea y he dado 0,54 de alcohol, negativo en drogas. Y eso que llevaba medio gramo de coca en los huevos pero aun no me había metido nada.el plan era tomar algo la parienta y yo y tirar a casa ,algo de coca y sexo.al final nada,me acabo de meter medio gramo en tres rallas un par dr porros y a la cama.no entiendo como he dado negativo en cannabis si he fumado un porro a la tarde.250 de multa.mas la grúa más el deposito. Ahí les llueva ácido esta noche


----------



## Estais_avisados (1 May 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Me han parado los municipales volviendo de fiestas de la txantrea y he dado 0,54 de alcohol, negativo en drogas. Y eso que llevaba medio gramo de coca en los huevos pero aun no me había metido nada.el plan era tomar algo la parienta y yo y tirar a casa ,algo de coca y sexo.al final nada,me acabo de meter medio gramo en tres rallas un par dr porros y a la cama.no entiendo como he dado negativo en cannabis si he fumado un porro a la tarde.250 de multa.mas la grúa más el deposito. Ahí les llueva ácido esta noche



Te robo el hilo para contarte mis penas de recaída, hoy he tenido la segunda con la coca, la primera fue aposta cara a un juicio ya que voy con los análisis limpios desde que entre hace 6 meses pero hoy he caído, a los test de orina les engaño con los porros con mis trucos jajaja pero es lo que hay el informe ya le tengo para el forense lol vamos a hackear el sistema un tiempo ... Paso de remar


----------



## Staffordshire (3 May 2022)

Estais_avisados dijo:


> Te robo el hilo para contarte mis penas de recaída, hoy he tenido la segunda con la coca, la primera fue aposta cara a un juicio ya que voy con los análisis limpios desde que entre hace 6 meses pero hoy he caído, a los test de orina les engaño con los porros con mis trucos jajaja pero es lo que hay el informe ya le tengo para el forense lol vamos a hackear el sistema un tiempo ... Paso de remar



Para los análisis de orina yo me bebía unos tres litros de agua el día antes de la prueba y el mismo día seguía bebiendo mucha agua.aunque la enfermera se mosqueaba porque meaba agua,vas por penales?


----------



## Estais_avisados (3 May 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Para los análisis de orina yo me bebía unos tres litros de agua el día antes de la prueba y el mismo día seguía bebiendo mucha agua.aunque la enfermera se mosqueaba porque meaba agua,vas por penales?



Voy por voluntad propia para ganar puntos y pasar un forense y librarme de la pena, en noviembre del año pasado revente del todo y perdi la cabeza golpeando todo lo que pillaba en mi casa, se presentaron unos civiles, al estar la puerta de fuera rota accedieron dentro del patio ilegalmente y llamaron a pedirme la documentación, los vi por la ventana y te puedes imaginar... me diagnosticaron un trastorno explosivo intermitente.

desde entonces medicado con topiramato que me ha sentado de puta madre y mas cosas que no tanto.. 

he dado negativo siempre, me han envenenado con benzos, les he rallado la cabeza con el CBD puesto que me dijeron que tenia niveles y no fumara... ahora ya me dejan fumar y de vez en cuando me echo canutos normales.

para los análisis limpieza de agua con Te verde y te rojo

a 3 charos auxiliares de enfermería de las que pillan los análisis las puse 3 quejas por perras putas, esas no las volví a ver, hasta mi medico me dijo, mira de verdad que aquí nunca nos han puesto una reclamación y dije pues ya tienes 3. pues nada tuvo que hacer un informe de lo ocurrido y las cambiaron a otro lugar (allí las auxiliares van rotando pero siempre algunas suelen ser mas fijas)

Cuando voy por allí tiemblan porque no soy el "típico yonki de mierda" 

Tema pandemia y todo eso evidentemente también les tengo machacada la oreja a todos, es una de las razones de estar allí (hay muchas)

lo ultimo que les he sacado ha sido Vardenafilo que es como la viagra porque algunas pastillas me dan problemas para follar.

ando detrás de que me den metilfenidato porque el topiramato me ha dejado gilipollas y no me puedo concentrar como antes esa es la meta antes del alta.

a la psicóloga también la puse 2 quejas por subnormal que un día que me tocaron los cojones como de costumbre aprovecho para intentar sacarme de mis casillas pero no lo consiguió, y se cago en las bragas, el otro día me dice la idiota que como controlo la ira ahora, esta con una estudiante de practicas en la sala, y la digo pues mira ahora hago ira hacia dentro. y me dice y eso es algo como el tantra o algo así? y la digo no, respiro profundo y pienso en la navaja de ockham. y me dice ponme un ejemplo de una situación. y la digo si mujer, el otro día cuando me tocaste los cojones y me intentaste denigrar y abusaste de tu autoridad conmigo? recuerdas? pues en vez de gritarte, insultarte o agredirte, te puse 2 quejas y tu supervisor te ha dado el toque y ahora me tratas de puta madre. Que te parece mi técnica? y me dice muy bien te doy cita para otro día.

es una gozada, yo me lo paso de puta madre dándole cera a esta gentuza, pero no tengo tiempo de venir al foro a contar todas mis movidas que son muchísimas.

el medico que dentro de lo que cabe es BUENO esta semana me ha dado un informe positivo, no aparecen nada del día que consumí, esta segunda vez saldrá ya en el análisis del lunes, me ha dicho que por favor ya no de mas positivo, que de negativo y que posiblemente tal y como le he dicho para final de año salga de allí.

Pero vamos que cuando pase lo del juicio le dan por culo a todo, si no me recetan metilfenidato ya lo pillo sin receta, caminos mil.


----------



## mmmarisa (4 May 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Solo me doy un homenaje una vez al mes,además era medio gramo a medias,no era mucha cantidad,para semejante zaborrazo que me metió.



Estaría unida a otra mierda. Cal de pared y eso…


----------



## jumago (4 May 2022)

Por qué reclamaste atención médica? Miedo a la muerte? Cobardía?


----------



## Guepardo (4 May 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Ayer me dio una sobredosis un poco fea a la tarde,tuvo que venir la ambulancia y todo



Cuánto pesas y cuánto consumiste? Cuánto costo lo que consumiste? Como la tomaste?


----------



## Staffordshire (5 May 2022)

jumago dijo:


> Por qué reclamaste atención médica? Miedo a la muerte? Cobardía?



Fue el colega,el que llamó,porque perdí el conocimiento y me puse azul


----------



## Staffordshire (5 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Cuánto pesas y cuánto consumiste? Cuánto costo lo que consumiste? Como la tomaste?



17,50 euros y me meti la mitad,peso 70 kilos
Intravenosa


----------



## Paobas (6 May 2022)

Por qué estás enganchado a esa puta basura? Cuál crees que es el origen de todo?


----------



## Estais_avisados (6 May 2022)

Ya me lo han recetado por fin!!!!


----------



## Hulagu (6 May 2022)

Calopez.... exigimos trolss calidad minima


----------



## Staffordshire (6 May 2022)

Estais_avisados dijo:


> Voy por voluntad propia para ganar puntos y pasar un forense y librarme de la pena, en noviembre del año pasado revente del todo y perdi la cabeza golpeando todo lo que pillaba en mi casa, se presentaron unos civiles, al estar la puerta de fuera rota accedieron dentro del patio ilegalmente y llamaron a pedirme la documentación, los vi por la ventana y te puedes imaginar... me diagnosticaron un trastorno explosivo intermitente.
> 
> desde entonces medicado con topiramato que me ha sentado de puta madre y mas cosas que no tanto..
> 
> ...



Las benzos son veneno, yo llevo un enganchon al tranxilium 50 de la hostia


----------



## Estais_avisados (6 May 2022)

El fentanilo todito para ti, yo el limite le tengo puesto en los opiaceos (heroina) ya sea sintetica como la que mencionas, el speed muy rico para la fiesta, yo el metilfenidato lo quiero para volver a mi vida normal y por ahora me funciona, ya estoy centrado como antes.



Staffordshire dijo:


> Las benzos son veneno, yo llevo un enganchon al tranxilium 50 de la hostia



Lo se. Ahora solo tomo 1mg de lorazepam para dormir y ya.


----------



## Staffordshire (7 May 2022)

Pues yo este fin de semana tranquilidad un frontenis a la mañana y ahora a la tarde unas kañas con un tranxilium y a sobar que estoy reventao.el viernes que viene compraré un poco de heroina para meterme un par de tiros y a sobar


----------



## Shy (7 May 2022)




----------



## Lord Vader (7 May 2022)

¿Cuándo vas a cumplir tu promesa y dejar esa mierda?


----------



## AliBey (7 May 2022)




----------



## notengodeudas (8 May 2022)

Empieza muy bien el hilo (acabo de leerlo entero) gente que se está quitando, animos, etc ... para derivar en una fiesta de opiniones y recomendaciones -aparte de los privado,que esos no se ven, pero ahí estarán- de cómo pillar, todo aderezado con sus historietas de la droja


----------



## Staffordshire (8 May 2022)

Yo al final no compre nada.fui al frontón a jugar a frontenis y luego unas cervezas con la parienta.a las 10 estaba seco


----------



## Yomismita (8 May 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Yo sin tranxilium 50 no puedo


----------



## Staffordshire (8 May 2022)

Hoy hechare un partido a frontenis a la tarde,compraré una bolsa de hierba y tranquilidad ,que mañana me levanto a las 4 y media de la mañana


----------



## Steven Seagull (8 May 2022)

¿Poggg qué te pinchas?


----------



## AliBey (8 May 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Hoy hechare un partido a frontenis a la tarde,compraré una bolsa de hierba y tranquilidad ,que mañana me levanto a las 4 y media de la mañana



Para fumar esa Critical guarra que venden en Pamplona(en la calle) mejor echarse una cerveza con la parienta.


----------



## Staffordshire (8 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Para fumar esa Critical guarra que venden en Pamplona(en la calle) mejor echarse una cerveza con la parienta.



Que va,le compro kritikal con ak 47 de interior a un vecino .


----------



## Staffordshire (8 May 2022)

Conozco a un chaval que tiene metanfetamina, me metí una kanka un día a las 4 de la tarde y no dormi


----------



## AliBey (8 May 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Que va,le compro kritikal con ak 47 de interior a un vecino .



Al menos sabes que no te vende mierda. De todas formas, evita enganchones innecesarios y disfruta del tiempo con la cría. Ánimo y mantente fuerte.


----------



## Staffordshire (8 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Al menos sabes que no te vende mierda. De todas formas, evita enganchones innecesarios y disfruta del tiempo con la cría. Ánimo y mantente fuerte.



Llevo desde semana santa sin probar la heroina


----------



## Staffordshire (14 May 2022)

Joder tengo la negra.estaba pescando con un colega y he ido un momento al coche a hechar un tiro de coca y me han pillado la policía foral.
No me han hecho piruleta ni nada,se han llevado el medio gramo y me han dicho que lo van a mandar a analizar que no me iban a multar según ellos.a ver si es verdad .no me han dado nada para firmar ni nada.
Sabéis alguno si me llegará?


----------



## Kicki (14 May 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Joder tengo la negra.estaba pescando con un colega y he ido un momento al coche a hechar un tiro de coca y me han pillado la policía foral.
> No me han hecho piruleta ni nada,se han llevado el medio gramo y me han dicho que lo van a mandar a analizar que no me iban a multar según ellos.a ver si es verdad .no me han dado nada para firmar ni nada.
> Sabéis alguno si me llegará?



Te han robado jaja.


----------



## Staffordshire (14 May 2022)

Me han preguntado dónde la había comprado y di todo datos falsos,que si una gitana en arrosadia y tal.y yo ahora que os he dicho no me multeis.espero que no me llegue nada


----------



## Staffordshire (14 May 2022)

Kicki dijo:


> Te han robado jaja.



Eso espero


----------



## AliBey (18 May 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Me han preguntado dónde la había comprado y di todo datos falsos,que si una gitana en arrosadia y tal.y yo ahora que os he dicho no me multeis.espero que no me llegue nada



Tenias que decir que era un moro de Buztintxuri. Por lo menos le harías un favor a la gente.


----------



## Jebediah (18 May 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Joder tengo la negra.estaba pescando con un colega y he ido un momento al coche a hechar un tiro de coca y me han pillado la policía foral.
> No me han hecho piruleta ni nada,se han llevado el medio gramo y me han dicho que lo van a mandar a analizar que no me iban a multar según ellos.a ver si es verdad .no me han dado nada para firmar ni nada.
> Sabéis alguno si me llegará?



¿Pescando te tienes que meter un tiro?

Pregunto por que tengo unos ex-colegas que comiendo tranquilamente en casa de uno se tenían que levantar a meterse, no lo entiendo, en una comida tranquila con los colegas, que no hay ni fiesta ni nada. ¿Tan aburrida es vuestra vida sin meteros?


----------

